

HN like run on php+mysql - hongchaolee

I'm thinking of starting a discussion forum at my website. I've never liked heavy and ugly phpBB-style forums. I'm really keen on simple and minimalist
Something with the simplicity and threadedness of Hacker News is so great,but the server condition is php+mysql,and i can't do anything with it.
So,Does anyone have any ideas or experience?
======
niyazpk
I have something like this running on <http://www.voidy.com/> It is nowhere
near complete, but the basic functionality is there. I can give you the source
code if you want. Thinking about it, the best way will be to share the code in
github. Will do it ASAP.

BTW there is this hidden functionality in the site where you can 'follow' your
favorite users and their submissions and comments will be featured in your
home page.

------
abraham
Drupal is a powerful PHP/MySQL system. A little heavy but has several good
caching options.

